# 2nd vaccine dose...



## shponglefan (Jul 31, 2021)

Had my second shot yesterday morning (Pfizer). Felt fine all day, went to sleep, woke up two hours later feeling like I'd been worked over with a baseball bat.

I guess this means it's working, but bloody hell these are some of the worst body aches I've felt with an "illness".

How is everyone else faring with vaccine side effects?


----------



## chrisr (Jul 31, 2021)

My wife had her 2nd pfizer yesterday morning too. Bit tired today but ok. I had my second AZ a month ago and didn't notice a thing, whereas the 1st had me up shivering all night. I'm betting you'll feel fine tomorrow - good luck!


----------



## BassClef (Jul 31, 2021)

I had similar... some aches and fatigue in the first 24-48 hours is pretty normal with that vaccine.


----------



## ptram (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Had my second shot yesterday morning (Pfizer). Felt fine all day, went to sleep, woke up two hours later feeling like I'd been worked over with a baseball bat.


Only at the second dose? I felt this way even after the first one, so I’m waiting with great joy the third dose!

Paolo


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 31, 2021)

I had more issues with the first than the second shot (Pfizer). But neither was bad for me; just went to bed early and I was fine the next day.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah the 2nd shot comes with a reaction. I felt it about 6 hours after my 2nd shot and felt horrible for about 5 hours then I slowly started to feel better. After about 18 hours I felt OK 👍
With that being said new reports indicate that a 3rd dose increases the protection including the Delta variant by I think 100x. Pfizer has submitted the 3rd dose regimen to the CDC and they are waiting for approval. If this gets approved,I will happily be 1st on the line for shot #3 even if I have to feel like shit for a day.
👍


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 31, 2021)

Moderna ..... no perceptible reaction either dose. Also ready for booster, if and when.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Moderna ..... no perceptible reaction either dose. Also ready for booster, if and when.


It varies with different people,my sister had pretty extreme reactions to the 2 Moderna shots,she had a relatively mild case of COVID in February 2020 so the vaccine affected her more than most people when she got it in March 2021 but after a couple of days she was OK & she’s looking forward to her 3rd dose when it’s approved.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Had my second shot yesterday morning (Pfizer). Felt fine all day, went to sleep, woke up two hours later feeling like I'd been worked over with a baseball bat.
> 
> I guess this means it's working, but bloody hell these are some of the worst body aches I've felt with an "illness".
> 
> How is everyone else faring with vaccine side effects?


Both shots = minimal effects on me. Sore arm at most for a day.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Had my second shot yesterday morning (Pfizer). Felt fine all day, went to sleep, woke up two hours later feeling like I'd been worked over with a baseball bat.
> 
> I guess this means it's working, but bloody hell these are some of the worst body aches I've felt with an "illness".
> 
> How is everyone else faring with vaccine side effects?



Get well soon! I'll get my second Biontech shot on Wednesday. The first one was fine, I hope the second one won't be that much worse. My immune system isn't that great, so I don't expect to feel it reacting too much.


----------



## rgames (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah #2 knocked me down hard for about 12 hr starting about 24 hr after the shot. #1 had no effect other than a little soreness in my shoulder.

Closest thing I can relate it to is the way I feel after a *really* strenuous hike, like 10+ miles at altitude and going a lot higher with 60 lb on my back.

EDIT: I just got back from some international travel and I can say that the nasal swab test is almost as bad but, at least, shorter duration.

rgames


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2021)

Both doses I just felt like I had a bruised spot on my arm for a couple of days, same as with any other jab I've had in the arm. Second one the nurse did it a little higher up the arm where it's less fleshy, that was more uncomfortable than the first.


----------



## shponglefan (Jul 31, 2021)

ptram said:


> Only at the second dose? I felt this way even after the first one, so I’m waiting with great joy the third dose!


First dose (Moderna) I was a bit tired and spacey for about a week. But otherwise no chills, body aches or fever.

This one hit a lot harder though.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 31, 2021)

Tiredness for a few hours the day after the first jab of AstraZ/Oxford and nothing after the second. Looking forward to all the booster jabs......


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 31, 2021)

My two (Moderna) were back in February and March -- Does anyone know if those who want it can simply show up and get a third vaccination?


----------



## Gingerbread (Jul 31, 2021)

If it's any consolation, your reaction to the shot is proof that it's working. It's your immune system properly reacting to the vaccine, and getting bolstered. Welcome to your new virus-fighting super-powers!


----------



## tack (Jul 31, 2021)

Sore arm for both doses (Pfizer) here, but the soreness didn't last as long with the second shot. It was a big nothingburger all around -- I am fortunate to have gotten off easy.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 31, 2021)

woke up in the night with a suicidal sickness from the 1st doze of AZ
did 2 hour wod and an icebath and was good as new. the hardest workout ive ever done at home. 💪🤮🤘


----------



## Wedge (Jul 31, 2021)

Moderna here. 1st dose sore arm, a little tired. 2nd dose kinda kicked my ass. It felt like I had terrible arthritus for a week or so and I was exhausted. I'm all good now and am ready for a booster whenever it's available.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 31, 2021)

My arm hurts a little after the first dose of biontech/pfizer. I felt nothing at all from the second dose.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 31, 2021)

Somehow my wife pulled off some major sorcery and booked us appointments in mid January and early February for our two Moderna Fauci Ouchies.

The first one was REALLY sore for about a week. Like would wake me up in the night if I rolled onto that side sore, but that’s about it.

Second one hit hard about 12 hours after the injection, but was just general tiredness/sick feeling. Put the kid to bed early and just lounge in bed. Wifey got it way worse. She said it was like having the flu twice within 72 hours.

Glad we did it so early and just waiting for our chance to give the little man his shot at a trial.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 31, 2021)

Moderna:
First dose, no problem. Second - husk of a man for 48 hours.

Just finished 10 day's worth of isolation as my son got infected with Covid-19 (he's 8, he was fine.)


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 31, 2021)

sore arm both times.


----------



## shponglefan (Jul 31, 2021)

Symptom update: Had a bout of what felt like costochondritis (inflamed cartilage in chest). Seems to have mostly subsided, but poking at my rib joints and they still feel a bit tender.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jul 31, 2021)

My second dose put me on the couch for a day. After about 12 hours, the fever and chills seemed to go away almost instantly. Hang in there!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 31, 2021)

I had Pfizer. First dose just sore arm when I lifted it, for a couple days. The second dose (3 days ago) was a bit worse. Had 5 minutes of shivers during the night, felt feverish without fever during the day, and higher heart rate at rest. Took some paracetamol. The day after I was already feeling well luckily.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 31, 2021)

moderna, second injection, well the next 2 days after, i was having severe headache and painfull muscles all over my body. and i started coughing like i had the cold. the latter is still there, one week later, albeit in far lesser degree. headaches and musclepains are gone.


----------



## Kony (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Symptom update: Had a bout of what felt like costochondritis (inflamed cartilage in chest). Seems to have mostly subsided, but poking at my rib joints and they still feel a bit tender.


I had some noticeable discomfort in the solar plexus area in the week after the second Pfizer shot - and 24 hours after the jab, I had severe headache, body aches/tiredness and struggled to get out of bed. Nothing some strong painkillers couldn't fix though - and only lasted for 12 hours.

I was quite ill in the third week after the first Pfizer jab though - had hot and cold sweats with a nasty headache and shortness of breath for about 8 hours. I suspect I had C19 at the start of the pandemic but this was undiagnosed - my adverse reaction to the first Pfizer jab was probably a result of that.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 31, 2021)

Whether you have a reaction or not is no indication as to whether or not you will develop antibodies.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Symptom update: Had a bout of what felt like costochondritis (inflamed cartilage in chest). Seems to have mostly subsided, but poking at my rib joints and they still feel a bit tender.


I have had costochondritis since my 2nd Moderna shot.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 1, 2021)

ADMIN NOTE:

We've deleted 30 or 40 posts in this thread that were political or anti-vax. I did keep Jdiggity's, though, and moved it here.

This is a good thread, so lets please keep it clear of politics. Thanks.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 1, 2021)

After the first my boyfriend and I just has a sore arm for a few days. 

On the second shot we just had a sore arm and a bit of a fever by the end of the day. Next day we both felt worse than having the flu. Headache, nausea, entire body sore, no energy. We barely left the bed that day. Next day we felt fine.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 1, 2021)

I just stumbled over what looked like a nonsense video, but the CDC website actually recommends moving your arm after getting the shot to lessen the soreness: 











What to Expect after Getting a COVID-19 Vaccine


Learn about the potential side effects of the COVID-19 vaccine.




www.cdc.gov






I'll try this for my 2nd shot.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 1, 2021)

I had a sore arm after first AZ shot, no pain after 2nd. I'd been hopeful that the jabs would have a positive effect on my Long Covid (contracted virus in March 2020). Alas not though, so still struggling with debilitating fatigue, loss of smell, chest pains, lack of mobility etc 16 months on.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I had a sore arm after first AZ shot, no pain after 2nd. I'd been hopeful that the jabs would have a positive effect on my Long Covid (contracted virus in March 2020). Alas not though, so still struggling with debilitating fatigue, loss of smell, chest pains, lack of mobility etc 16 months on.


I’m sorry to hear this, I hope you start to feel better ASAP.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 1, 2021)

First (Pfizer) shot went all right. Nothing more that a slightly sore arm. Really nothing.
Second shot was exactly the same... Or so I thought.
Next day at work, I started to feel bad, and then worse. I ended up in bed at 9PM with a fever and pain in every single muscles in my body. I couldn't do anything. Just lying in bed was painful. I took a painkiller, slept from 10PM to 7AM. And the next day was like nothing had happened.


----------



## Craig Duke (Aug 1, 2021)

I felt off for 12 hrs after my second Moderna shot. It wasn't half as bad as Chicago's Lollapalooza that I've been live-streaming on Hulu though.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 1, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I had a sore arm after first AZ shot, no pain after 2nd. I'd been hopeful that the jabs would have a positive effect on my Long Covid (contracted virus in March 2020). Alas not though, so still struggling with debilitating fatigue, loss of smell, chest pains, lack of mobility etc 16 months on.


Bloody hell, that sounds horrible! I hope there will be new and better treatments for long-covid discovered soon. My best wishes for your recovery!


----------



## David Cuny (Aug 1, 2021)

Moderna, nothing but a sore arm. Most of my family sailed through both injections. I had scheduled it for a time when I could miss a couple days of work, because that's always a possibility.

I feel sort of bad posting, because I know not everyone's that lucky. I had a friend who it knocked down for a couple of days, so I'm thankful I got the luck of the draw.

shoropshirelad, sorry to hear about your struggle with long Covid.


----------



## fourier (Aug 1, 2021)

Got both my shots this summer in the US, Pfizer. Nothing after first shot, a bit of fever about 12h after the second shot.

Sorry to hear about your struggles shoropshirelad, have an acquaintance up north in Norway that is also still struggling severely 1+ year after contracting covid.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you all for the expressions of solidarity. The UK has set up Long Covid clinics and I’ve had a couple of home visits, which have been useful. More about learning to manage symptoms than anything else though. Notice today that a couple of high profile people have said they are suffering from LC, including Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 1, 2021)

Got sore arm after 1st shot.
And sore arm + light flu after 2nd shot.
All Pfizer.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 1, 2021)

Luckily the worst I got from either Pfizer shot was a sore arm and a bit of tiredness for a day.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 1, 2021)

Phizer, nothing after after the first shot. Fatigued for a day after the second shot. At least that's what I told my wife...


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 1, 2021)

Moderna - I want to say there were no problems, but I was more tired than usual and cut my finger bad enough to need stitches (and a tetanus shot.) I actually had more pain and a lump from the tetanus shot than from the Moderna. After the second shot, I kept away from sharp objects.


----------



## sourcefor (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Had my second shot yesterday morning (Pfizer). Felt fine all day, went to sleep, woke up two hours later feeling like I'd been worked over with a baseball bat.
> 
> I guess this means it's working, but bloody hell these are some of the worst body aches I've felt with an "illness".
> 
> How is everyone else faring with vaccine side effects?


Well I actually have COVID-19 and it feels like I just fought with mike Tyson and a truck ran over me twice. I have also lost my taste and smell and that’s pretty weird! I have had it for a week now and some days I feel fine then the next day I’ll wake up again feeling run over! Never had a fever, just some of the worst achy ness I have ever experienced along with extreme fatigue. No fun but at least I’ll have antibodies for awhile! Best of luck everyone!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2021)

sourcefor said:


> Well I actually have COVID-19 and it feels like I just fought with mike Tyson and a truck ran over me twice. I have also lost my taste and smell and that’s pretty weird! I have had it for a week now and some days I feel fine then the next day I’ll wake up again feeling run over! Never had a fever, just some of the worst achy ness I have ever experienced along with extreme fatigue. No fun but at least I’ll have antibodies for awhile! Best of luck everyone!


Get well ,I hope you feel better soon 👍


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 1, 2021)

Second shot (Moderna) was pretty rough for me, could barely move, and had a splitting headache, although I haven't been that great to my body recently so I imagine I could have made it better for myself. Only lasted about a week though.

-DJ


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

Another symptom update: Most of the initial symptoms (body aches, chills) went away. However, chest pain came back more intense than initially. Since this was listed as a symptom to seek medical attention for, I ended up going to hospital.

After some tests, the doctor diagnosed it as joint/muscle inflammation. No sign of heart inflammation. They gave me an anti-inflammatory injection and prescribed a regiment of Advil for the next few days.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Second shot (Moderna) was pretty rough for me, could barely move, and had a splitting headache, although I haven't been that great to my body recently so I imagine I could have made it better for myself. Only lasted about a week though.
> 
> -DJ


@Daniel James 
I’m glad you are feeling better,although it was a rough ride for a week I’m pretty sure it wasn’t as bad as you probably would have felt if you weren’t vaccinated and caught COVID.
Feel Better 👍


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 1, 2021)

On the drive home from the 2nd Phizer shot, about 25 minutes after it, I had a wave of dizziness and nausea. Almost felt like I was going to pass out. (Was on the passenger side, not driving.) Lasted about ten minutes. Didn’t really have much reaction after that. My wife was pretty knocked out for a few days.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Second shot (Moderna) was pretty rough for me, could barely move, and had a splitting headache, although I haven't been that great to my body recently so I imagine I could have made it better for myself. Only lasted about a week though.
> 
> -DJ


Oof, symptoms for a full week does not sound fun. :(


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Another symptom update: Most of the initial symptoms (body aches, chills) went away. However, chest pain came back more intense than initially. Since this was listed as a symptom to seek medical attention for, I ended up going to hospital.
> 
> After some tests, the doctor diagnosed it as joint/muscle inflammation. No sign of heart inflammation. They gave me an anti-inflammatory injection and prescribed a regiment of Advil for the next few days.


This sounds awful! I’m glad you’re getting medical attention to figure out what’s going on,feel better!


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> This sounds awful! I’m glad you’re getting medical attention to figure out what’s going on,feel better!


Thank you! I do feel mostly better now. Whatever they injected me with seems to have helped a lot!


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Another symptom update: Most of the initial symptoms (body aches, chills) went away. However, chest pain came back more intense than initially. Since this was listed as a symptom to seek medical attention for, I ended up going to hospital.
> 
> After some tests, the doctor diagnosed it as joint/muscle inflammation. No sign of heart inflammation. They gave me an anti-inflammatory injection and prescribed a regiment of Advil for the next few days.


Yikes! Glad to hear you’re ok!


----------



## CATDAD (Aug 1, 2021)

The day of my second shot (Pfizer) I felt pretty good, a little lazy in the evening.

The next two days were pretty bad fatique, body chills/aches, headaches, and radiating pain from my arm, and a few days more to fully shake it off.

This was all to be expected, as historically I have reacted to most vaccines and actual viral infections this way. My body just goes hard and fast on the immuno-reponse! Some friends experienced next to nothing by contrast.

But at least that's all stuff that can be handled by some basic pain meds.


----------



## Evans (Aug 2, 2021)

Pfizer here. I was a bit queasy for a couple of hours on the second day of shot number two. My wife, however, was knocked on her ass. She felt generally ill, but also like she had ants crawling under her skin.

She still says she'd get a dozen more if need be.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 2, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Second shot (Moderna) was pretty rough for me, could barely move, and had a splitting headache, although I haven't been that great to my body recently so I imagine I could have made it better for myself. Only lasted about a week though.
> 
> -DJ


I can relate Daniel. Same reaction plus costecondritis, which is rather frightening when you don't know wtf it is. Cardiologist said it's caused by vaccine induced inflammation but I think Dolly Parton secretly hates me. 
Cheers!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 3, 2021)

Pfizer. I just got tired for a day. my wife had 2 days laying in bed. 

glad we are 70% first dose in the USA. 

in two weeks there are going to be a probably a lot of similar posts.


----------



## davidnaroth (Aug 3, 2021)

I remember getting it (JNJ one) and had a sore arm after, but about 8hrs after the shot it hit me out of nowhere. I had a 102 fever, super achy, but woke up in the morning feeling great and like nothing had happened. Hoping to get a booster soon though, keep reading JNJ has the least efficacy, just waiting for my Dr to say "go for it"


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 3, 2021)

As I mentioned in previous posts my brother is an experienced highly skilled MD & researcher.Something he mentioned the other day if accurate is somewhat encouraging news regarding this Delta variant:*it spreads incredibly fast but luckily it also dissipates quickly*. So he expects this new deadly surge although extremely dangerous to the unvaccinated will have relatively short duration compared the previous surges.
I hope he’s right on this,I guess time will tell.
For the next few weeks I’m going to double mask in stores, subways etc…….
Stay Safe 👍


----------



## MauroPantin (Aug 3, 2021)

I had AstraZeneca/Oxford (heard so many names I don't even know what it's called anymore... technical name is ChAdOx1nCoV-19).

First shot had me down with a fever 12hs after the fact (most I've had as an adult, actually) and a bit of a headache. I tolerate high fever quite well apparently, because while I had the chills and all that it did not feel terrible for me. Or at least not compared to my wife, who had the same one and she's not good with high temps, she felt pretty bad.

2nd shot did nothing for us, just a sore arm and a bit tired, no big deal.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 4, 2021)

I had 2 Biontech vaccinations. Both went very smooth.
I had a bit of headache but that was so mild that I might only have imagined it.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Same reaction plus costecondritis, which is rather frightening when you don't know wtf it is.


Agreed. Having random chest pains is scary, although at least with costochondritis you know it's not heart related. Still is uncomfortable as hell though.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 4, 2021)

I got my second Biontech dose about 12 hours ago. And I gotta admit, this thread had me a little more anxious than I would have otherwise been. My arm hurts when I move it, but that's it so far. I'm going to bed now, and with a little luck I'll still be fine tomorrow.




MauroPantin said:


> I don't even know what it's called anymore... technical name is ChAdOx1nCoV-19).


What a missed opportunity. They should have called it the "Chad Vaccine".


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 4, 2021)

I got my second 2 months ago. Same as the first, no problems at all.

Pretty sure I got Delta from my daughter who visited and informed us her and her girlfriend tested + for Delta 2 days later. I actually felt it go from sneezing, to a cough then to cramps.

I have to test bi-weekly prior to Bloodwork so I’m sure they‘ll find dead virus cells in my nasal swab. I actually believe the Moderna shots and Chemo kill everything. It’s weird because I feel like crap during chemo, and 2 days later I’m like a Spring Chicken. Modern medicine can really do wonders I think.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Agreed. Having random chest pains is scary, although at least with costochondritis you know it's not heart related. Still is uncomfortable as hell though.


I do now but I had no idea what was going on since I had never experienced anything like that before.


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Phizer, nothing after after the first shot. Fatigued for a day after the second shot. At least that's what I told my wife...


hahahhaah, ok. And what would you tell us?


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 5, 2021)

My 2nd dose was 34 hours ago and I'm still fine. Nothing except a little soreness in the arm and even that is already almost gone. Worrying about it beforehand was worse than the actual shot. I expect the eventual 3rd will be harmless as well then.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2021)

FWIW Pfizer here, 1st shot in March, 2nd in early April. Mild soreness at the injection site the evening after the 1st. No noticeable side effects after the 2nd. In my case, any reaction was entirely trivial.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 5, 2021)

Just saw that Moderna is recommending a booster shot before the winter cold season. I was kind of expecting to have to get one with the Delta variant. I guess they don't know how long these vaccine created immunities will last? It is not so good for people who had bad reactions.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 5, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Does anyone know if those who want it can simply show up and get a third vaccination?





dzilizzi said:


> Just saw that Moderna is recommending a booster shot before the winter cold season. I was kind of expecting to have to get one with the Delta variant.


Me, too -- I am still curious about the booster protocol.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> It is not so good for people who had bad reactions.


True, but it beats going on a ventilator.


----------



## TinderC (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm double-jabbed (Moderna with mild side effects on the first one) but not expecting a booster any time soon. Don't want to politicize this thread and get it busted down to the drama zone, but I have to share an article that was texted to me today that I resonate with:


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 5, 2021)

Quasar.
I got the alert on that very topic.
Called my Health Care Advocate (Union Insurance) and was told by Mid October for our group.

I’ll definitely get that, regardless of mixed messaging from the “experts” or those in charge.

I’m back working in the public, people fly in from everywhere, just as dangerous as the border, so non compliance isn’t even considered once your back in the mix.

When you think about it, every yearly Flu shot is a booster.
Whats another shot going to hurt?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Quasar.
> I got the alert on that very topic.
> Called my Health Care Advocate (Union Insurance) and was told by Mid October for our group.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I will certainly get any booster shot if and when it's recommended in my community. For me it's a social responsibility thing, not a personal medical decision thing. I have no medical opinions about it whatsoever, as I am not a physician or an epidemiologist, nor do I have any lay interest in those subjects...

...Whatever is the consensus best thing to do for moving past the pandemic is what I'm in favor of. Simple like that.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 5, 2021)

I got first dose back before I was qualified, early this year, no one asked for my qualifications. Got second shot of moderna a few weeks later. 24 hours after the second shot... down for the count, shivers, fever, body aches, but it lasted maybe 5 hours and then I was 100% again. Would do again if needed, happily, looking forward to it. The excuses I hear are so f-ing lame. We were almost out of this in the US, now we aren't. A PRO US GOLFER didn't get the vax, got covid, got kicked out of the olympics, his reasoning: "yeah I'm young and healthy I'd rather not take a dose from someone that needed it". Meanwhile in the US we have a million doses going unused because of dipshits. I am over it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a lot of medical people in my family. If they recommend it, I usually listen.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 8, 2021)

First shot of Pfizer only gave me a sore arm for two days. Second shot gave me the same sore arm plus some light fever and headache for two days.

I’ve now been quite dizzy for three days though (day 3-5), and I’m wondering if that’s actually a side effect of the vaccine. Apparently it’s been reported by a significant amount of people to experience dizziness or vertigo for 3-21 days after Pfizer.


----------

